# Integrated Engineering presents AP Racing Big Brake Kits



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering is proud to now offer *AP Racing Big Brake Kits*!

A reputable company in the racing world for many decades, *AP Racing* manufactures top of the line big brake kits that keep you in control. Never afraid to test the boundaries of the industry with their rigorous research and testing methods, AP Racing brings incredible stopping power at a reasonable cost. Integrated Engineering is proud to partner with such a prestigious company dedicated to cutting edge, quality products.



2-piece rotors help this big upgrade maintain a manageable weight while the curved vein construction inside the rotor keeps temperature in check. The 2-piece design features a heat-handling aluminum alloy hat, ensuring the entire rotor is impervious to warping as the cast iron brake disc experiences thermal expansion. 



Pressure cast 2-piece calipers aim for maximum stiffness and are on a fixed mount to ensure the best pedal feel. 



The brake lines included are no exception to AP Racing's commitment to quality. DOT compliant and protected by a tough stainless steel braid, these lines are sure to perform and last.



*Kit includes:* 
2 2-piece rotors
2 4 or 6-Piston calipers
4 brake pads
2 Stainless steel lines
Caliper mounting brackets and all necessary hardware for installation

There's a reason numerous winners across a multitude of racing platforms choose AP Racing. To give your ride a worthy upgrade and a subtle aggressive look, purchase your AP Racing BBK today.
Contact us with any questions you may have or,

To purchase or find out more information, click *HERE*!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Did you know...*

AP Racing knows that aesthetics and a long life are important, that's why their calipers are hard anodized then coated in tough, hi-tech PTFE paint to resist corrosion and last through the years! 
*For more information, CLICK HERE!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Did you know...*

The current world record holder for traveling from 0-100-0 mph in a street legal car is the Ultima GTR. The brakes trusted with the task of bringing them back to zero from 100 mph (accomplished in an impressive 3.9 seconds)? None other than *AP Racing*. 

*For more information, CLICK HERE!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Did you know...*

AP Racing BBKs come with high quality brake pads designed from rigorous compound testing. Suited for the dual capabilities between street and track that these kits boast, their pads excel in all around performance as well. Extended rotor life and low wear, low noise and minimal dusting are just a few of the exceptional qualities you will see from these pads.

*For more information, CLICK HERE!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*With track season upon us, get your car ready to perform its best with an AP Racing big brake kit. *​


----------

